# Nestor Martin Parts



## wawarm (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a Nestor Martin natural gas stove.. Model Oxford 80.  It was installed by a previous owner of the house and I have no idea how old it is.   I need to find a thermocouple for the stove but there are no longer any shops that carry this brand.  I am in Western Washington.

Does anyone know where I can buy a thermocouple?  I have tried numerous stove shops who said they could provide a 'generic' thermocouple, but once I show them the thermocouple from the stove, they say they do not have one to 'fit'.

Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2010)

Try an industrial heating supply distributor.
They just might have what you need.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Oct 27, 2010)

was that a euro sit modulating valve?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Oct 27, 2010)

if it was, the spill switch interupter block that was required for us market is likely zapping mv's
was common to bypass, but no spill protection if bypassed


----------

